# Fendt Farmer 280 P tractor with Deutz F4L 913 engine: maximum safe cylinder head temperature - Follow up one year later



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day All, 

About a year ago I posted seeking advice about safe maximum cylinder head temperatures for my Fendt 280P:

Fendt Farmer 280 P tractor with Deutz F4L 913 engine: maximum safe cylinder head temperature. | Tractor Forum 

The advice I received, especially from SidecarFlip about installing a pyrometer and from BinVa who informed me about maximum temperatures as stated by Deutz for the air-cooled 4 litre engine, was invaluable. I've just finished hay making and was able to run the tractor harder and faster than previously knowing the safe temperature parameters for the engine. Aside from the pyrometer [which has become my main gauge] I also installed small digital temperature gauges on cylinders #1 and #3. I now know the factory analog gauge [#4 cylinder] is accurate - that was my initial concern with this previously abused machine - based on readings from the other gauges.

I'm grateful for the sound advice I received, especially from SidecarFlip and Binva.

Jim

via Ballarat, Australia


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome back! Thank you for your kind words and update. Glad you had a successful and hopefully uneventful season. i hope you get many more seasons out of your Fendt. B


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day BinVa,

We finished bailing [large rounds] about one hour before heavy rain fell yesterday. It's a farming Christmas miracle - sort of - as we have had one of the wettest winter-springs in living memory so that, until about two weeks ago, pastures were far too wet to support even my MF 35 without bogging let alone much heavier tractors and bailers.

Jim


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

NTSOG said:


> G'day BinVa,
> 
> We finished bailing [large rounds] about one hour before heavy rain fell yesterday. It's a farming Christmas miracle - sort of - as we have had one of the wettest winter-springs in living memory so that, until about two weeks ago, pastures were far too wet to support even my MF 35 without bogging let alone much heavier tractors and bailers.
> 
> Jim


It's great to hear of your good, late harvest of hay. Are you in an area effected by drought and wildfires in recent years.


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day *The 203*,

I live in the western part of the southern state of Victoria in an area known for a gold rush in the 1880s. In fact there are the remnants of at least 6 deep gold mines within a couple of miles of my farm. Usually winters are wet and bitterly cold here with occasional snow flurries. However we do experience severe drought on occasion the last being from 1996 to about 2005. At one point we reduced stock [cattle] to about three breeding cows and our water catchments [dams] were mostly empty. As for bushfires, we have not been_ directly_ affected in the nearly 40 years we've been here, but have seen fires, driven by strong, hot northerly winds, 'run' both sides of our property through native forest, pine plantations and open pasture burning down multiple houses on several occasions. In summer I have several fire-fighting pumps and hoses set up ready all around the house and out buildings and pastures are cut or grazed down. Pretty much most of Australia is prone to bushfire in summer when it's hot and dry as Eucalyptus trees burn explosively. Australians take fire safety in summer very seriously. There are very strict laws governing what can and cannot be done out-of-doors throughout summer and especially on certain days considered as 'Total Fire Ban' days which are usually days of extreme temperature and high wind strength.

Jim


----------

